# Some interesting new Ibanez basses at Bass Players Live



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2016)

I see an odd half-fretted thinline, half-fretless electric deal on the left, some thinline semi-hollows in the middle, and a Thundercat sig on the very right.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 23, 2016)

and they change the BTB line. Not sure if as a whole or a new sub-line in top of the current one

notice the bass side horn cutaway is now on the old position, like the old BTB models, Which it makes me wonder if these would come with a bolt-on necks now(dont think so due to the multi-lamined stripe on the top wood of the neck-trough). Plus now they have 24 frets in all the strings, which I think is pretty cool they finally did it (my OCD is happy). And one of those has Agilar humbuckers 

a quick read trough some coments and talkbass forum it seems (I could be wrong), that people been "crying" for the old BTB look???... like Ibanez says "ok ok here you go".... not sure, but for me I think its a setp back. The current BTB extended horn is what it makes the shape work so beautiful, where the low horn lines "merge" with the high horns. Plus it gives an amazing high fret access reach for your thumb (if you play like that).

it could be a whole new line, maybe without the big string spacing? or with a 34" now?... donoo. but as always Im big disappointed in the color/wood choices there.


The semi-hollow basses are pretty neat loking with the old SRX shape. Im guessing these would come with piezzo pickups? if they are its a big no for me. My current bass has both piezzo and one humbucker. Althouh the piezzo gives are pretty interesting high freq range, this bass is worthless without the magnetic one, the piezzo sound alone is pretty bad. Maybe in this new bass there is a different EQ

the Thundercat sig is nothing "new", it was showed last year too. Pretty cool looking, a big "meh" for me. way too big for my liking, plus terrible high fret access.


again a big disappoint from Ibanez as always been for the last few years. Sadly this is what we would get at NAMM too, so dont get your hopes too high. Maybe one new color take on a SR or BTB, but thats pretty much it


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 23, 2016)

also Ibanez released a limited edition of a SR premium not long ago






Im wondering why they didnt show it there. I think its a beautiful take on the SR premum but...

same as the previous buckeye top limited. This one comes with a stupid high impossible price tag higher than a prestige jap made bass. For what it its a normal premium bass with a new top and fingerboard. Electronics, Body and neck woods are the same


----------



## dax21 (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree about the new old BTB look, upper horn cutaway was what made the aesthetic pop, always thought that old BTBs looked too similar to Yamaha BBs with those symmetric inward curves. At least they are trying new things, BTB line was always underplayed. Never understood why they aren't trying out some cheaper BTB options with finishes/colors that aren't "40-something single dad on talkbass". B stands for Boutique in BTB but it's a 35 inch scale bass, they could really market the line towards metal bass players.


----------



## laxu (Oct 24, 2016)

I really like the new BTB look and I hope they don't ditch that. What I want is more multiscale options, I don't care how that SR looks.

Oh and please don't give Ibanez any ideas about marketing for metal bassists. That means they will add three dozen variations of black colors to their lineup.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 24, 2016)

dax21 said:


> "40-something single dad on talkbass".



In a different time... In a different place... I'd of liked that comment friend.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 24, 2016)

Ibanez are amazing. A 7 string half-fretted SR and piezo-only semi-acoustics including a 5 string fretless, if only more manufacturers would be so experimental. It seems Ibanez can see how conservative bass design is and are covering the market of freaks like me.
I have owned BTB 6 strings in both old and recent shapes, the super deep top cutaway is modern, ergonomic and visually stunning, good for access when tapping up high, i will miss it if it goes.


----------



## LordHar (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd really like to hear those semi hollow bodied basses. And why oh why don't they make a fretless version of the SR Prremium range?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 26, 2016)

LordHar said:


> I'd really like to hear those semi hollow bodied basses. And why oh why don't they make a fretless version of the SR Prremium range?




is that what 6th from the left is?


----------



## LordHar (Oct 27, 2016)

The sixth from the left looks like a semi-hollow 5 string fretless, and the one next to it a semi-hollow 4 string fretted. And no visible pickups so likely a piezo bridge.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd be really interested to try out that Thundercat bass. I've never played on anything remotely like it.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 27, 2016)

I want to see someone play djent with the one on the far right.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 27, 2016)

Fat-Elf said:


> I want to see someone play djent with the one on the far right.



get me one and ill play whatever the .... you tell me to


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Nov 1, 2016)

That four string multi-scale and the thin-lines. Yummy.


----------



## eyeswide (Nov 4, 2016)

Ibanez is really the only successful, mainstream bass brand that's very forward-looking. But man, there's just something about their shapes that are slightly off and irk me. To each their own, and best of luck to them though. I can only hope they get so successful that the other big brands have to follow suit.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't see the semi hollows or the crazy half fretted one on their website. Anyone know of another place to see them?


----------



## steinny (Nov 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> and a Thundercat sig on the very right.



So this is the second year in a row Ibanez is showing the Thunercat sig proto -- any word on whether there will be a production model? Seems odd that they would "debut" a proto sig years after they made one for the artist, show at multiple events a year apart, but then not produce it...


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 4, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> I don't see the semi hollows or the crazy half fretted one on their website. Anyone know of another place to see them?



My bet is you would have to wait till winter NAMM for them to update the site with the new stuff, they always do a small release here and then add couple of extra colors for the SR stuff at NAMM


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah. I needed a 4 string bass so I just picked up one up used (the SR300E) for a super good price. I really like their basses these days. I'd love to try those semihollows!


----------



## Djentlyman (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd love to get my hands on that Thundercat bass no matter how huge that beast would be to play.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 12, 2016)

THUNDER CAT BASS HELLO


----------



## Miek (Nov 13, 2016)

legend has it that if u tweet a picture of fist of the north star at him and ask how big his bass is he will answer it


----------



## narad (Nov 16, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> THUNDER CAT BASS HELLO



THUNDER CAT BASS, HOOOOO!!


----------



## Miek (Nov 16, 2016)

it starts out as a two string bass but every time lion-o says thunder it gets another string


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 16, 2016)

Miek said:


> it starts out as a two string bass but every time lion-o says thunder it gets another string


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Dec 7, 2016)

4 string srff will be mine!


----------



## BouhZik (Dec 8, 2016)

I just wish they dont stop producing the SRC6 crossover. I want one already, but have other gear "priority" atm.


----------

